# Thread placement in Fertility- Read before you post here!



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey folks, as I was cruising through here on a normal house-cleaning mission...I noticed many threads placed incorrectly.

The Fertility Forum has several sub forums, which help get your questions answered and help us keep track of what is going on in here.

Family Planning: trying to avoid getting pregnant, discussing birth control options, discussing child spacing - those threads should go there.

TTC: Pretty self explanatory. If you are TTC, or gearing up to TTC, and have questions about your cycle, the HPT you just took, TCOYF, charts, cervical fluid, temps, etc. - your thread should go here.

Infertility: Primary or secondary, undergoing treatment, looking for natural alternatives - your thread should go here.

Fertility is for general questions about your cycle, your reproductive health, return of fertility after giving birth, etc.

If you place your question in the correct subforum, your questions are more likely to be answered and quickly.

Hope this helps!








Adina


----------

